

The end of men? Expert predicts males will be extinct in five million years... - paulschlacter
http://www.dailymail.co.uk/sciencetech/article-2302865/Is-end-men-Expert-predicts-males-extinct--says-process-started.html

======
dear
Which contradicts this article:

"Y chromosome losing all genes, but men won't become extinct"

[http://ajw.asahi.com/article/behind_news/social_affairs/AJ20...](http://ajw.asahi.com/article/behind_news/social_affairs/AJ201208230009)

